# Restoring my 1940 Elgin with "God Bless America" theme



## Gabriel De Jesus Rivera (May 11, 2014)

I purchased a 1940 Elgin in San Antonio and have decided to restore it with "God Bless America" theme. All paint will be striped and painted with lacquer primer and a metal flake lacquer paint red, white ,and blue. All newly re-chromed parts with be done on the bike.


----------



## BB Rider (May 11, 2014)

*1940 Elgin*

Welcome to this forum! Sounds like a great restoration plan and reminds me of my 40-41 sapphire blue with white accents and red pinstriping Hawthorne.....my patriotic, most recent acquisition. Be sure to upload some photos of your bike and good luck with the restoration!


----------



## Gabriel De Jesus Rivera (May 11, 2014)

*My 1940 Elgin*

Here is the bike I'm restoring


----------



## BB Rider (May 11, 2014)

Wow, nice Elgin! Thanks for the photo. Keep us posted!


----------



## baronvoncatania (May 12, 2014)

*Skirt Guard?*



Gabriel De Jesus Rivera said:


> Here is the bike I'm restoring




I just have one question. If it's a boys bike, why does it have a skirt guard on it? 

Thanks  jim


----------



## decotriumph (May 12, 2014)

baronvoncatania said:


> I just have one question. If it's a boys bike, why does it have a skirt guard on it?
> 
> Thanks  jim




Maybe it's a Scottish boy's bike. That's a kilt guard.


----------



## carlitos60 (May 12, 2014)

*Different!!!*



baronvoncatania said:


> I just have one question. If it's a boys bike, why does it have a skirt guard on it?
> 
> Thanks  jim





Looks Different!!!
I Also have Skirt Guards on My Elgin Twin 40!!!!

Got Nothing to Do with Girl or Boy, Just That Cool Look!!!!!!

Nice Bike Broo!!!!


----------



## mike j (May 12, 2014)

Nice Elgin, I just picked up a similar one myself. I like that style of 40-41. Mine looks to be painted a metallic automobile blue from the 70's. It's missing the tank which I may fabricate & will probably not restore it to original but revamp it into a nice beach cruiser. Personally, I'm not sold on skirts on a boys bike (except in Scotland) but a lot of people like them & I've seen some really cool rat cruisers w/ them. Good luck with it, would like to see photo's of the progress.


----------



## BB Rider (May 12, 2014)

*"Androgynous" Bikes......*

Not the first time I've noticed skirt guards on a boy's bike. in fact, see the sixth photo in Double Nickle's second post of the Smoopy's swap meet thread. Very masculine bike, but what do you see on the rear fender??? 

Perhaps someone could provide an explanation of why some of these prewar boy's bikes included the skirt guards?


----------



## Gabriel De Jesus Rivera (May 15, 2014)

*Update on the Elgin 05-15-14*

Well I am getting a professional paint and body man to work on the restoration of the Elgin. I have asked the body man to totally strip the old paint and re-prime all the parts with grey lacquer auto primer. 
A friend of mine advised me to re-spoke the new re-chrome wheels with stainless wheels spokes. He trued the wheels, cleaned and re-greased the guts. He's worked at a bike shop here in Houston for over 30 years and and he worked me up a great deal. 
Total re-chroming will be done on all parts including pedals, kick stand, handlebars with neck, crank with sprocket, seat post and parts pictured. I chrome man is also my friend and work a deal for exchange for Mesquite Wood for BarBQueing.


----------



## Gabriel De Jesus Rivera (May 15, 2014)

*About Skirt*

Hey Jim about the skirts. Well the bike came with the bike when I bought it. I also loved the look too. The skirt originally were off a girls bike but were retrolly fitted in place later.


----------



## Monark52 (May 16, 2014)

Man I wish my friend was a chrome plater! The bikes going to look good.


----------



## Gabriel De Jesus Rivera (Jun 1, 2014)

*Elgin Primed Tank And Chain Guard Parts*

I just got prime painted Tank Parts and Chainguard back from the Paint and Body Man. Now we're ready for Vinyl Wrap to be design and to be applied.






.


----------



## Gabriel De Jesus Rivera (Jun 2, 2014)

The skirt came with the bike when I bought it. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## rideahiggins (Jun 2, 2014)

Gabriel De Jesus Rivera said:


> The skirt came with the bike when I bought it.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk




That's a coat guard not skirt guard. Like for a trench coat or old duster. Sounds good anyway.


----------



## Gabriel De Jesus Rivera (Jun 2, 2014)

*Elgin Re-Chromed Parts*

Got back re-chromed parts today from my friend's chrome shop. I went ahead and sprayed clear polyurethane on the rubber blocks for the pedals today. Tomorrow morning I'll start assembling the pedals back together.


----------



## jd56 (Jun 4, 2014)

rideahiggins said:


> That's a coat guard not skirt guard. Like for a trench coat or old duster. Sounds good anyway.




Coat guard? 
First I've heard of that term.
What's the difference?  
Size of the guard?


----------



## Gabriel De Jesus Rivera (Jun 15, 2014)

*Primed Up Parts*

My paint and body man has primed up most of the Elgin bike parts. The frame is all that is needed to prime but he will prime up during the week. Body Man will complete final coat of Lacquer Red, White and Blue colors during the week also. My plan is to have my bike ready for a local 4th of July parade here in Houston.


----------



## Gabriel De Jesus Rivera (Jun 24, 2014)

This past weekend my brother and I started to put together the 41' Elgin Patriotic back together and this is where we stand so far. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 24, 2014)

Awesome paint job! That red looks great! Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Gabriel De Jesus Rivera (Jun 27, 2014)

BB Rider said:


> Welcome to this forum! Sounds like a great restoration plan and reminds me of my 40-41 sapphire blue with white accents and red pinstriping Hawthorne.....my patriotic, most recent acquisition. Be sure to upload some photos of your bike and good luck with the restoration!



Thanks BB Rider just getting the hang to the forum bud.


----------



## BB Rider (Jun 29, 2014)

Hey Gabriel, the Elgin's looking fantastic! And it seems like it'll be ready to ride on the 4th. Can't wait to see pics of the completed bike!


----------



## Gabriel De Jesus Rivera (Jul 2, 2014)

Finally finish my 41' Elgin and never thought it would look so good. good


----------



## BB Rider (Jul 2, 2014)

*Wow!!*

Looks awesome!! Great choice of colors for frame, fenders, coat/skirt guards and tank wrap ties it all together. Also like what you did with the chain guard too. Thanks for posting photos of the project along the way. Ride it with pride!!


----------



## Gabriel De Jesus Rivera (Apr 24, 2018)

BB Rider said:


> *1940 Elgin*
> 
> Welcome to this forum! Sounds like a great restoration plan and reminds me of my 40-41 sapphire blue with white accents and red pinstriping Hawthorne.....my patriotic, most recent acquisition. Be sure to upload some photos of your bike and good luck with the restoration!




This is what my Elgin restoration project came out looking like...



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWCMAN (Apr 29, 2018)

Pretty cool looking.
What happened to your Elgin chain ring?


----------

